# Car charging



## Coldfront (28/11/16)

What affects would you encounter if you were to charge your lipo (built into the mod) through a 1apm car charger?


----------



## Cespian (28/11/16)

What mod are you using and what is the spec of the Lipo?


----------



## Coldfront (28/11/16)

it was a tesla 100w nano steam punk 4500mah 2a input


----------



## PsyCLown (28/11/16)

So if it is meant to be charged at 2A, then it would simply just charge slower as the charger can only provide 1A.


----------



## Cespian (28/11/16)

Should have absolutely no troubles charging at 1A. Even if the theres something wrong with the PCB, the Lipos can handle 1A. 

Rule of thumb... Charging limit at half the Ah rating of the cell. So at 4000mAh, you could charge comfortably at 2A. Stick to 1A though, its sufficient.


----------



## Coldfront (28/11/16)

i guess what im asking is does the car battery charge the same as a wall unit would?


----------



## Cespian (28/11/16)

Coldfront said:


> i guess what im asking is does the car battery charge the same as a wall unit would?



Yip - its DC current. The wall units convert the AC current to DC (and steps current and voltage down). You are all good to go

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Coldfront (28/11/16)

unusually the mod started heating up without being on (by that i mean left unattended or used), after being charged through a car battery


----------



## Cespian (28/11/16)

Coldfront said:


> unusually the mod started heating up without being on (by that i mean left unattended or used), after being charged through a car battery



Your texts are quite cryptic bud. What adapter are you using in the car? One of those cheap Chinese ones you plug into your lighter socket?


----------



## Coldfront (28/11/16)

sorry man but yes thats the kind of charger i use and on it, it offers different amp outputs, using a 2a output at most


----------



## Cespian (28/11/16)

Coldfront said:


> sorry man but yes thats the kind of charger i use and on it, it offers different amp outputs, using a 2a output at most



I honestly dont trust those cheap adapters. If you have a multimeter, check the current and voltage output. 

Limit your charging to 1A and see if you experience the heating.


----------



## Coldfront (28/11/16)

alright cool thanks for everyones input , appreciate it


----------

